# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Diễn đàn du lịch Việt nam

## ThuyGa

*Diễn đàn du lịch* là nơi giao lưu, trao đổi kinh nghiệm giữa những người làm du lịch trên toàn quốc. Thông tin du lịch liên tục được cập nhật. Các bài viết chuyên ngành dành cho các CEO, Sales, Hướng dẫn viên, Lễ tân, Buồng phòng, Bàn, Bar, Bếp... sẽ bổ xung thêm kiến thức giúp bạn làm việc dễ dàng hơn.

Ngoài ra các bạn có thể tìm kiếm hoặc quảng bá miễn phí các sản phẩm du lịch, đối tác tiềm năng trên diễn đàn nhanh chóng và chính xác.

_Hãy tham gia diễn đàn để được hưởng nhiều lợi ích !_

Website: *Diendandulich.biz*

_Chúc các bạn thành công !_

----------


## chanhedu76

up...........................up

----------

